# I'm a Newbie!



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey everyone!!! This is my second day on the forum. Finally... a place where I can talk about horses whenever I want! lol


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome. Yup a lot of horse talk happens here and we never get tired of it!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome! Looks like you've made a lot of posts already!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

yes, i have. it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

For sure. And very addicting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to see you are settling in quickly  Have fun posting.


----------

